

Doom Inside a GZDoom Arcade Machine [video] - patientfrog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbnfYBFKD1g

======
jasoncartwright
I was hoping that they were going to find another arcade machine and play
Doom, inside Doom, inside Doom.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/19/hack-makes-playing-
doom-o...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/19/hack-makes-playing-doom-on-a-
computer-inside-doom-a-reality/), which points to this.

